# Helps when there are 2 of you....



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Picked this up from another forum so can't take credit for the technique but took these when giving the celica a final spritz of QD then photo shopped them together.....
I really need to get out more......


----------



## barber (May 8, 2006)

you loon!

:lol:

good picture though


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

makes me laugh anyway!!!!


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Cool! :thumb:


----------



## bluloop (Aug 16, 2006)

Its bad enough with one of you  :lol:


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

lol nutter :lol: 

Cool pic though, how did you do it?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

bluloop said:


> Its bad enough with one of you  :lol:


Aye but you didn't moan when it came to detailing the loop now???!!!!:thumb: :thumb:

Veduby - its just the case of taking exactly the same pic twice and moving between shots. Needs a self timer and a tripod tho.

Same idea here:









And then layer them on top of each other in photoshop and erase the top layer and voila you shine through from below!!

Try it , its a scream!!


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

had a go at one of these.


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

Cool, I keep meaning to give this a go. :wall:


----------



## legend_of_chaos (May 12, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Picked this up from another forum so can't take credit for the technique but took these when giving the celica a final spritz of QD then photo shopped them together.....
> I really need to get out more......


How is this done,i have just got photoshop CS3 and would like to do this for a project,cheers,any links to sites giving a tutorial would be great.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Legend, try this guide here!!

http://www.derelicte.co.uk/multiplicity-guide


----------

